# [OT] - Riflessione-Soluzione - La marcia dei pinguini

## GuN_jAcK

Ieri pomeriggio la mia gentil ragazzza mi ha regalato in DVD "La marcia dei pinguini". Diciamo che si volveva far perdonare per non esserselo andato a vedere con me quando stava al Cinema.. ma questa è un'altra storia  :Razz:   :Razz: 

Io tutto felice scarto subito il DVD e lo vado a mettere dentro il computer per godermi lo spettacolo... ma... ma... Xine e nemmeno Mplayer lo leggono...

Allora convinto vado a vedere se ho impostato bene i due player e se l'fstab ha tutte le opzioni... cavolo tutto posto..!! per sicurezza prendo il mio K-PAX (sempre originale) e lo faccio girare.. magia.. GIRA!...

Allora mi viene un dubbio... "ma vuoi vedere che il DVD è protetto con gli ultimi sistemi anticopia?! e quindi IO che ho un DVD originale me la devo prendere in quel posto per vederlo!!!.. ora lo potrò solo vedere su un lettore DVD... SE lo risucirò a vedere anche li -.-" 

Non mi perdo d'animo... (oddio non proprio)... lo metto sulla playstation... e neanche li gira!!... come non detto.. la mia ultima speranza è di andare a saccheggiare il lettore in camera di mio fratello... e li finalmente riesco a intravedere i primi frames del DVD che man man passano davanti alle mie pupipille ROSSE dalla rabbia   :Mad: 

La mia domanda nasce spontanea... io.. io inteso come povero comune mortale che uso un sistema GNU/Linux...come posso vedermi ora dal PC un film?  :Sad: 

----------

## RexRocker

[simpaticone mode=on]

beh teoricamente se ho ben capito ti attacchi al $organo_sessuale_maschile

[simpaticone mode=off]

seriamente parlando dovresti provare a dare una rippatina con lxdvdrip e poi guardarlo dai vob che ti ha estratto nell' HDD.

Se ci riesci è un modo per fregare i sistemi anticopia... certo però che è veramente una cosa assurda.... non posso nemmeno guardarmi un film dove mi pare ormai.... che tristezza  :Sad: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## randomaze

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> Allora mi viene un dubbio... "ma vuoi vedere che il DVD è protetto con gli ultimi sistemi anticopia?! e quindi IO che ho un DVD originale me la devo prendere in quel posto per vederlo!!!.. ora lo potrò solo vedere su un lettore DVD... SE lo risucirò a vedere anche li -.-" 

 

Cioé non sta scritto da nessuna parte nella confezione?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Benvenuto ufficialmente nel mondo assurdo del DRM selvaggio....

Io pretenderei il rimborso visto che quel dvd NON FUNZIONA!

Non è una questione di protezione o meno... il fatto è poter accedere ad un filmato REGOLARMENTE AQUISTATO oppure no.... se non ci posso accedere significa che il supporto è rovinato e quindi me lo devono rimborsare o cambiare (ma se me lo cambiassero io sarei disposto a presentarmi ogni giorno da loro a rompergli i coglioni finché non mi rendono i soldi)

----------

## power83

assurdo davvero....

ps: quel sistema della ripazione dei vobs cm funzia in dettaglio?

mi e' capitato trea le mani il dvd del silenzio degli innocenti, e l'ho portato su hdd con fatica, m diceva "skipping 1 frames" di continuo!!! E cm ora n riesco a codificarlo.....

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ... a presentarmi ogni giorno da loro a rompergli i coglioni finché ...

 

Io proverei a rompere i coglioni anche alle Associazioni Consumatori o a qualche Authority Antitrust.

Tanto per vedere se hanno ancora qualche attributo.

A quanto pare, questo è un caso nitido di un acquisto lecito, fatto alla luce del sole, di un oggetto collocato pubblicamente sul mercato, ma non pubblicamente accessibile. Quando si hanno ragioni così evidenti, bisognerebbe saperne approffittare per farle valere.

----------

## federico

Sei sicuro che sulla confezione non ci sia nessuna postilla?

Fede

----------

## GuN_jAcK

@cloc3: ad esempio?...

@federico: l'ho analizzata da cima a fondo.. niente di niente.. nessun avvertimento!

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ragazzi vi aggiorno su una cosa... stanotte ho provato a fare girare il DVD sul portatile di un mio amico che aveva Windows... e guarda un pò da lui girava!! come è possibile? Cavolo non pretendo di copiarlo.. ma almeno vederlo sul mio buon vecchio Xine sarebbe gradito... la mia domanda e...: non è possibile far comportare questi player come quelli che vengono utilizzatti nei salotti? insomma come li faranno a leggere? e come fa a leggerli Windows?  :Confused: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> ragazzi vi aggiorno su una cosa... stanotte ho provato a fare girare il DVD sul portatile di un mio amico che aveva Windows... e guarda un pò da lui girava!! come è possibile? Cavolo non pretendo di copiarlo.. ma almeno vederlo sul mio buon vecchio Xine sarebbe gradito... la mia domanda e...: non è possibile far comportare questi player come quelli che vengono utilizzatti nei salotti? insomma come li faranno a leggere? e come fa a leggerli Windows? 

 

Non so se c'entra in questo caso, ma so che -ad esempio- il WMPlayer quando trova un file con codec sconosciuto o non presente sul sistema, si connette AUTOMATICAMENTE (e spesso e volentieri con l'utente ignaro di ciò...  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) a qualche server su internet per scaricare il codec/licenza o quant'altro...

Potrebbe essere che quando cerchi di far partire il DVD sotto Win, questo cerca e trova sui suoi server il codec giusto...

----------

## codadilupo

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> ragazzi vi aggiorno su una cosa... stanotte ho provato a fare girare il DVD sul portatile di un mio amico che aveva Windows... e guarda un pò da lui girava!! come è possibile? Cavolo non pretendo di copiarlo.. ma almeno vederlo sul mio buon vecchio Xine sarebbe gradito... la mia domanda e...: non è possibile far comportare questi player come quelli che vengono utilizzatti nei salotti? insomma come li faranno a leggere? e come fa a leggerli Windows? 

 

Se - e dico se - effettivamente é presente un 'rootkit' anticopia (come quelli di sony, ad esempio), semplicemente quando hai inserito il disco sul pc win, il prodotto si é 'certificato' installando qualche chiave nel registro e roba del genere. Non potendolo fare quando é stato inserito sul pc linux non hai potuto vederlo decentemente.

Tieni conto, pero', che spesso il problema é semplicemente che i DVD sono fatti con menu assurdi e roba simile, per cui risultano illeggibili se non da win - e manco con tutti i player -

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La mia soluzione in questo caso sarebbe riportare dvd al negoziante farmi riborsare e poi accendere il buon vecchio amule.... non ti lasciano alternativa

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> non ti lasciano alternativa

 

Personalmente credo che un alternativa ci sia: guardare/comprare un'altro film. E pazienza per i pinguini.

----------

## Frez

1. ti guardi il film sul lettore di tuo fratello

2. vai al negozio e gli dici che il dvd non e' vedibile (se rompono ti porti la playstation e glielo dimostri)

3. ti fai dare un'altro film (tanto quello l'hai gia' visto)

4. se anche il nuovo film non si vede torna al punto 1  :Smile: 

Se sai scegliere e/o hai fortuna ti vedi tutti i film DRM-ati a sbafo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> @cloc3: ad esempio?...
> 
> 

 

Bo. Inessenziale. Il link trovatelo tu.

Il mio intervento era esplicitamente indirizzato a realizzare quella operazione di chirurgia grossa già proposta da Cazzantonio.

----------

## Peach

al pari di quanto fatto da Mark per trovare il rootkit sony-bgm, potresti provare a far girare qualche utility anticloaking o di analizzatore di dll sul pc win per scorprire cosa va a combinare quel dvd. Le utility in questione chiaramente le trovi sul sito di sysinternals.

cmq appoggio l'idea di andare a rompere le balle ad associazioni consumatori e farti restituire soldi o analogo.

PS: ma almeno c'è scritto che è solo per windows???

----------

## GuN_jAcK

no, la confeziona non presenta nessun tipo di avvertimento... tranne che sul cd che c'è scritto: "La proiezione di questo DVD è riservata al solo utilizzo privato. Sono pertanto assolutamente vietate e sono punibili a norma di legge la duplicazione e l'utilizzazione per la visione in pubblico e la diffusione via cavo/etere in quanto costituiscono violazione dei diritti di copyright" ... credo che mi stia comportando come dicono loro o no?   :Question: 

@Peach Sicuramente prenderò in considerazione il tuo consiglio... non accetto che io non mi possa vedere questo DVD su Linux! che cavolo! Provo a cercare informazioni  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> no, la confeziona non presenta nessun tipo di avvertimento... tranne che sul cd che c'è scritto: "La proiezione di questo DVD è riservata al solo utilizzo privato. Sono pertanto assolutamente vietate e sono punibili a norma di legge la duplicazione e l'utilizzazione per la visione in pubblico e la diffusione via cavo/etere in quanto costituiscono violazione dei diritti di copyright" ... credo che mi stia comportando come dicono loro o no?  
> 
> 

 

A questo punto credo che tu possa reclamare.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se - e dico se - effettivamente é presente un 'rootkit' anticopia (come quelli di sony, ad esempio), semplicemente quando hai inserito il disco sul pc win, il prodotto si é 'certificato' installando qualche chiave nel registro e roba del genere. Non potendolo fare quando é stato inserito sul pc linux non hai potuto vederlo decentemente.
> 
> Tieni conto, pero', che spesso il problema é semplicemente che i DVD sono fatti con menu assurdi e roba simile, per cui risultano illeggibili se non da win - e manco con tutti i player -
> ...

 

Penso che non ci sia bisogno di un rootkit, perche effettivamente, come ho gia detto, WMP su windows gia lo fa di andare a cercarsi le license/certificazioni su internet....sarebbe curioso sapere con quale PLAYER è riuscito effettivamente a vedere il DVD sotto Win, se ad esempio  con alcuni gli da problemi..

----------

## orionx77

qui parlano di questo argomento.... 

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=58175&r=PI

non sono stato sul sito "altro consumo" ma penso che puoi chiedere consiglio a loro . Questi almeno si fanno sentire !

sembra che le grandi case se ne infischino dei diritto dei consumantori di fare copie di sicurezza dei propi cd/dvd comprati regolarmente. E adesso con questi nuovi sistemi non possiamo nemmeno piu' guardarli sul portatile mentre siamo in viaggio tranquillamente in treno !!!

Ciao !

----------

## cloc3

 *orionx77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non sono stato sul sito "altro consumo" ma penso che puoi chiedere consiglio a loro .

 

Mi hai incuriosito e sono andato a cercare anch'io.

È interessante scoprire che il problema sollevato da GuN_jAcK non è personale,  ma è ben noto e molti si stanno già muovendo.

Questo è un articolo di altroconsumo che ne parla.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cioé non sta scritto da nessuna parte nella confezione?
> 
> 

 

Secondo me, non è importante che sia scritto o meno sulla confezione. La semplice esistenza della tecnologia anticopia implica l'uso di tecnologie non standard per la riproduzione dei dati. E questo è scorretto.

Quanto alla funzionalità delle tecnologie anticopia, c'è solo da ridere. Ad un certo punto, il dvd deve comunque produrre un flusso di informazione non protetta. Sia pure a monte della scheda video. Se questo flusso, anziché essere convogliato sullo schermo viene registrato diversamente, non vedo come si possa impedire la cosa.

L'unico effetto di queste protezioni è proprio a favore di quei software proprietari che sistematicamente risultano avvantaggiati e che rinforzano la propria egemonia sul mercato.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Ad un certo punto, il dvd deve comunque produrre un flusso di informazione non protetta. Sia pure a monte della scheda video. Se questo flusso, anziché essere convogliato sullo schermo viene registrato diversamente, non vedo come si possa impedire la cosa.

 

Beh... le tecnologie del TC potrebbero impedire o quantomeno rendere molto difficile la cosa...

In ogni casi si... anche se rendessero impossibile per un utente normale effettuare una copia con un minimo di organizzazione e di risorse si potrebbe sempre estrarre quello che ci pare, ovvero la vera pirateria organizzata non verrebbe mai stroncata e continueresti a trovare su *donkey quello che ti pare   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Secondo me, non è importante che sia scritto o meno sulla confezione. La semplice esistenza della tecnologia anticopia implica l'uso di tecnologie non standard per la riproduzione dei dati. E questo è scorretto.

 

No, invece é importante che venga scritto chiaramente che "questo prodotto potrebbe non funzionare sul vosto PC". O anche, é importante per definire una truffa, il fatto che non ci sia scritto.

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  O anche, é importante per definire una truffa, il fatto che non ci sia scritto.

 

In pratica, se il rapitore prima di derubarti, grida: "Altolà, questa è una rapina!", allora non è più perseguibile.

Proprio questo è il concetto che mi dà fastidio.

So purtroppo che, in certi casi - e soprattutto per l'informatica - le cose vanno esattamente come dici tu.

Ma ciò non toglie che bisogna premere sul legislatore per indurlo riscrivere un po' meglio le regole.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> In pratica, se il rapitore prima di derubarti, grida: "Altolà, questa è una rapina!", allora non è più perseguibile.

 

no, in pratica se su un dvd c'è scritto che il tal supporto ha il dispositivo anticopia tal dei tali molto semplicemente vuol dire che la società in questione può fare a meno dei miei solti.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

la cosa che mi dispiace è che non posso beneficiare dell'oggetto in questione anche se ho pagato la ricompensa richiesta....

Io l'unica cosa che chiedo è di vedere il mio bel DVD dove mi pare!! chiedo tanto?

Io sono un amante di documentari e questo è veramente un capolavoro.. onestamente mi dispiace rinunciarci.. quindi farò tutto quello che è in mio possesso per riuscirlo a vedere anche su Linux. Costo di documentarmi su come crackarlo! 

Le major ossessionate dalla "pirateria" hanno reso i sistemi anticopia una limitazione SOLO a coloro che detengono l'originale....

Per quanto poi riguarda la copia backup è un'altro diritto che mi limitano... e questo mi fa girare altamente i miei gioielli di famiglia!

----------

## randomaze

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> Le major ossessionate dalla "pirateria" hanno reso i sistemi anticopia una limitazione SOLO a coloro che detengono l'originale....

 

Verissimo.

----------

## Ty[L]eR

A naso mi puzza di "arccos", un sistema di protezione alquanto stupido... ci sono N celle fasulle che fanno macinare a vuoto il lettore, ma lo si elude in un nonnulla (almeno su win, su linux non ne ho idea perchè, ahimè continuo a usare windows proprio per digital video, visto che manca avisynth e altre belle cose che ci son solo su win). Tuttavia un lettore dvd non dovrebbe subirne gli effetti (soltanto un decrypt per copia di backup) poichè nell'ifo sono specificate le celle da saltare...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

si la protezione la conosco... ovviamente su win usi AnyDVD ed il gioco è fatto... ma mi piacerebbe sapere come funziona effetivamente.. sai un qualche spunto per scriversi un'applicazione.. ma purtroppo temo che superi di gran lunga le mie abilità.. :/

----------

## Ty[L]eR

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> si la protezione la conosco... ovviamente su win usi AnyDVD ed il gioco è fatto... ma mi piacerebbe sapere come funziona effetivamente.. sai un qualche spunto per scriversi un'applicazione.. ma purtroppo temo che superi di gran lunga le mie abilità.. :/

 

non ti serve anydvd... ti basta decrypter e salti le celle fasulle, basta deselezionarle (solitamente son solo nel primo capitolo) le riconosci perchè aprendole con ifoedit (o un altro editor di files ifo) vedi la loro lunghezza e dimensione irrisoria... non conosco i tools di ripping per linux, ma qualsiasi programma che permette di saltare delle celle (deselezionandole a mano, o eventualmente con un file PSL) permette di aggirare quest'inutile "protezione"... utile solo a romper i cosiddetti.... come nel tuo caso :/

----------

## GuN_jAcK

vedrò di cercare qualche documentazione su Google.. speriamo che trovo qualcosa lì!   :Confused: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

oggi aggiornando il computer ho notato che mi ha aggiornato le librererie libdvd.. allora mi sono detto.. perchè non riprovare... tante volte dovesse partire il DVD.. e... magia.. E' PARTITO!!!  :Very Happy:  credo che l'aggiornamento mi abbia permesso di vedere finalmente questo FILM!   :Very Happy: 

finalmente me lo posso godere senza problemi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> oggi aggiornando il computer ho notato che mi ha aggiornato le librererie libdvd.. allora mi sono detto.. perchè non riprovare... tante volte dovesse partire il DVD.. e... magia.. E' PARTITO!!!  credo che l'aggiornamento mi abbia permesso di vedere finalmente questo FILM!  
> 
> finalmente me lo posso godere senza problemi 

 

sarebbe curioso sapere cosa è cambiato... il changelog che dice?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

non è che siano proprio chiarissimi questi changelog

http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/libdvdread_0_9_5.shtml

sono molto generali le descrizioni :/

----------

## Peach

 :Confused: 

si diciamo che nn c'è nessun riferimento esplicito o implicito alla questione...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ma lol   :Laughing: 

Beh visto che s'è risolto con un banale emerge -uDv world , potresti andare avanti ad indagare e magari postare sulla loro ML per chiedere i dettagli della nuova release, in relazione alla vicenda appena accaduta. Di pubblico appassionato ne hai, aspettiamo il finale della storia!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

oh bella... oggi libdvdread mi è stato downgradato a 0.9.4-r1 .. tolto dalla stable la 0.9.5  :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> oh bella... oggi libdvdread mi è stato downgradato a 0.9.4-r1 .. tolto dalla stable la 0.9.5 

 

GuN_jAcK, qual'era la versione funzionante? E quella che dava i problemi?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

la versione che avevo era la 9.4 se non erro... anche a me ora con l'ultimo aggiornamento che ho fatto mi ha fatto il downgrade... ma ora lo continuo a vedere il DVD... uhm... però ora se guardo la versione è 0.9.4-r1... non è che non c'era prima l'r1? c'è modo di saperlo?

----------

## lavish

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> c'è modo di saperlo?

 

Spulciandosi /var/log/emerge.log sicuramente sì  :Smile: 

//EDIT: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-449026.html  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

Ho comprato la collezione di dvd della serie TV Scrubs (1^ e 2^ stagione)... e non posso vederla per le protezioni!

che giramento di ba..e! (e soldi buttati).

luigi

----------

## makoomba

@comio

sei un veteran, anche col ciufolo rotante non mi dovresti sbagliar forum...

fatto il merge.

----------

## comio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> @comio
> 
> sei un veteran, anche col ciufolo rotante non mi dovresti sbagliar forum...
> 
> fatto il merge.

 

ops! è il periodo troppo caldo!

luigi

----------

